# Tax Returns



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Living in Calgary currently and I am looking for any recommendations for good tax guys. 

Any advice on what receipts we can send in would be great too as we arrived in September and I heard a rumour that moving costs and anything associated is eligible?


----------



## GWH64 (Nov 22, 2014)

carleo1519 said:


> Living in Calgary currently and I am looking for any recommendations for good tax guys.
> 
> Any advice on what receipts we can send in would be great too as we arrived in September and I heard a rumour that moving costs and anything associated is eligible?


Moving expenses are only deductible for moves of over 50 km within Canada to take up a new job.

You won't have to worry about filing tax returns until April next year. In the meantime google Turbotax.


----------



## fresnarus (Apr 18, 2015)

I must warn you that I have had TERRIBLE luck trying to find international accountants who know what they're doing. It's not at all clear to me how much accountability they have. (How do you sue a Canadian accountant for doing your UK taxes incorrectly? Can you even report them to someone who understands the UK-Canada tax treaty? Is the customer usually able to spot a poor job?)


----------



## TakinDecent (Apr 3, 2015)

moving costs from abroad to Canada can't be deducted. You can only do so if you are already a resident and you're moving at least 50K for a new job.

As for a tax guy, I don't live in Calgary so I can't give recommendations, but make sure whoever you hire is a CPA. Stay away from those popup "tax guys" that show up around tax season. 

You may be able to do your taxes on your own if you have a simple case. There are tons of software out there that can help you with that. The one that I used this year was SimpleTax.


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Ok, thanks for everyone's replies on this.

I have found an excellent accountant, I did try HR Block and another usual tax suspect that pops up around tax time.

Relocation costs from the UK are most definitely deductible, and are at present being processed. If anyone says anything other than that, they are lying. 

The first company we approached said we could only claim for medical, transport and education. This is not the case. There is a whole load of costs you can claim on. 

I can only recommend that you find a company that deals with accounts all year and doesn't just do it as a once a year deal around tax time, it may cost more, but you'll get a whole lot more money back.


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks for your replies though, definitely right on the 'pop ups'


----------



## Palrts (Jul 1, 2010)

*Accounts*

Hi Carleo,

I too am looking for a good accountant with experience with UK and international knowledge as I still have income from UK properties. Does the accountant you found have any experience of this. If you could you send me their contact details it would be a great help.
Thanks,
Pal <snip>



carleo1519 said:


> Ok, thanks for everyone's replies on this.
> 
> I have found an excellent accountant, I did try HR Block and another usual tax suspect that pops up around tax time.
> 
> ...


----------



## FourAgreements (Mar 19, 2014)

Hi Carleo1519,

Just curious, did your tax return get reviewed? The CRA is usually quite suspect of moving expenses and they frequently request supporting documents and receipts.

Regarding moving overseas to Canada, I found this on the CRA website. Line 219 - Where did you move?


It sounds like the deductions are only allowed for moves within Canada (except for some exceptions). But I would love to know if yours went through, as we are considering a return to Canada and I'd love to be able to claim the moving expenses!

Thanks 





carleo1519 said:


> Ok, thanks for everyone's replies on this.
> 
> I have found an excellent accountant, I did try HR Block and another usual tax suspect that pops up around tax time.
> 
> ...


----------



## carleo1519 (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey everyone, ok, so I found a company called PI Business Solutions, and in particular Erik Thielsen. He was unable to get any money back on moving expenses but this is because I am not a permanent resident. This should change on e I gain that status. 

You do have to provide earnings from the UK which are still taken into account, and this dictates any potential return from the Canadian tax authority. 

Hope this helps?


----------



## OldPro (Feb 18, 2015)

If you have income from the UK and are a PR of Canada intending to stay long term, then you can make the decision of whether to declare the UK income in the UK or in Canada. 

My wife and I are in that situation and chose to declare all income in Canada just for simplicity's sake at the least. There is some bureaucracy to go through to declare to HMRC in the UK that you will not be paying taxes there but it isn't that difficult.


----------



## patwr (Sep 5, 2015)

When I first arrived in Canada from the US, I was really worried that the Canada Revenue Agency would be tough like the IRS. In my case, the Canada Revenue Agency has been very cooperative and forgiving, and just fixed my mistakes without calling me names or penalizing me. They wanted to see my T2202A, since I was a bit old to be a student, so I just included a copy every time I filed my tax return for a while, and they were happy about that. My experience over the past years (I've been in Canada since 1997 and have since become a Canadian citizen) is that the CRA is helpful if you get a permanent employee and not just someone hired for tax time.


----------

